# lpg gas regulator



## 111446 (Apr 18, 2008)

from my main lpg tank i have an outside quick fit gas bbq point fitted on the rv with a note saying 30mbar and i know most equipment runs via a regulator at 28mbar is this anything to be bothered about (if i have this right it is about a 4-5 psi diff)
i cannot find a regulator that does not have a screw fitting for a gas bottle
views on the subject please


----------

